# Selkirk sketches ...sometimes nsfw ^^;...:D !



## Selkirk (Mar 18, 2014)

a logo i did for fun 




some heads .... purely idea stage for a steampunkish rpg called mages and mechanics or might be golems and goblins 




another head ... a race of psions called the sybillines


----------



## Selkirk (Mar 18, 2014)

a sketch of red riding hood ... ideas for an updated version


----------



## Selkirk (Mar 20, 2014)

red leaps !


----------



## Selkirk (Mar 25, 2014)

sketch of a halfling mechanic ... trying to get proportions down 




red riding hood ... a buff version


----------



## Selkirk (Mar 25, 2014)

mechanic and golem ...




more red sketches ...


----------



## Selkirk (Apr 3, 2014)

some figure practice ... mary jane as spiderman


----------



## Selkirk (Apr 5, 2014)

another mj as spidey sketch ... ...


----------



## Selkirk (Apr 8, 2014)

michonne from walking dead ... with zombie 




dwarf thief ... mimic ... battle !


----------



## Selkirk (Apr 11, 2014)

goblin shaman ... rages ! ....


----------



## Selkirk (Apr 15, 2014)

been going crazy with superhero stuff lately ...
spider woman 








x-23




x-23 vs coulson ^^;...D




slavegirl leia


----------



## Selkirk (Apr 17, 2014)

spider woman brawls with rhino


----------



## Selkirk (Jun 20, 2014)

where was i ? .....
moah superhero madness 

dagger ... with a dagger ! 




spider woman figures ... natch


----------



## Selkirk (Jun 20, 2014)

dagger ! throws a dagger ! 




pippi pelgrane , my oc cleric :w00t:




medusa vs spider woman ! 




spider woman !


----------



## Selkirk (Jun 20, 2014)

witchblade ... at the station house 




dagger ... is the queen of hell ? 




spider woman and she hulk  ... sketches !


----------



## Selkirk (Jun 20, 2014)

superman save wonder woman ! 




goblin shaman ... plots ! 




red riding hood and wolf !


----------



## Selkirk (Jun 20, 2014)

velma ... zombie apocalypse !  ...





michonne from walking dead ... brawling with zombies 





harley quinn battles batman ! incoming !


----------



## Selkirk (Jun 22, 2014)

a joker redesign ... gotham city, march 1891 (shortly after the last of the known jack the ripper murders)... a rather odd fellow has arrived in town ...


----------



## Selkirk (Jun 23, 2014)

batman (circa 1891 ) ...leaps!


----------



## Selkirk (Jul 3, 2014)

supergirl ... ready for battle ! 




catwoman ... on the prowl ! meow 




wonder woman ... darkseid, you better run ! 




some of the denizens of cyrul forest ... ^^;


----------

